# [SOLVED] Upgrading RAM



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,

I'm currently running XP SP3 with just 448MB of RAM, which is pretty low, so i decided its time to upgrade. 

*Details from CPU-Z*

Mainboard:
http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/2466/mainboardb.jpg

SPD:
http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/4131/spdt.jpg

I was advised in a previous thread to purchase the following RAM:
Play.com - Buy Play.com 1GB PC5300 DDR2 667Mhz 240pin DIMM / Computer Memory online at Play.com and read reviews. Free delivery to UK and Europe!

Taking the info i posted from CPU-Z into consideration, is that the correct RAM i need, as i plan on purchasing/installing it this week, and want to make sure just to be on the safe side. 

I plan on purchasing 2GB as that's apparently the maximum my PC can take, can Windows 7 run smoothly of 2GB aswell, just encase i upgrade in the near future from XP to Windows 7.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

MS-7173 Memory
Supports single channel DDR2 533/667, using two 240-pin/1.8V DDR2 DIMMs.
Supports a maximum memory size up to 2GB

Example of the fastest you can use: G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) $29: Newegg.com - G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-5300PHU2-2GBNT


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



Tyree said:


> MS-7173 Memory
> Supports single channel DDR2 533/667, using two 240-pin/1.8V DDR2 DIMMs.
> Supports a maximum memory size up to 2GB
> 
> Example of the fastest you can use: G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) $29: Newegg.com - G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-5300PHU2-2GBNT


Do they ship to the UK ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

No, that's why I included "example".:smile:


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



Tyree said:


> No, that's why I included "example".:smile:


Oh right, my apologizes. 

Anyway, am i fine to go ahead and purchase the RAM i posted in my first post, as that was recommended by another forum leader on here.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

I've never heard of that RAM brand. There doesn't seem to be much choice from the site you linked to. Crucial is usually a good choice for standard use.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

I to would be leery of house branded ram sometimes it works ok other times not, I would also prefer to see it sold in matched pairs to ensure dual channel mode works properly.
Like Tryee for OEM machines I use Crucial just because it works on the first try.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

So what should i do ? 

I really want to upgrade my RAM as i start College in September, and really need a decent amount of RAM in order for programs like Photoshop/Sony Vegas to run smoothly. I have no idea where to look as you guys know what brand/type of RAM i need for my specific Computer.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

MS-7173 Memory
Supports single channel DDR2 533/667, using two 240-pin/1.8V DDR2 DIMMs.
Supports a maximum memory size up to 2GB
Where do you prefer to shop online?


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



Tyree said:


> MS-7173 Memory
> Supports single channel DDR2 533/667, using two 240-pin/1.8V DDR2 DIMMs.
> Supports a maximum memory size up to 2GB
> Where do you prefer to shop online?


eBay is the only place i shop online, although i signed up to Play.com yesterday.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Try here>RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com/uk


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> Try here>RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com/uk


Thanks alot. 

I used the "Crucial Scanner" which scanned my Motherboard, and then the Site provided me with a list of appropriate RAM that i could purchase on the spot from the site. There's that many products listed though, i'm not sure quite sure on which one to purchase. Obviously i need 2 x 1GB sticks, but i don't have a clue which type to buy. 

Here's the link to the product page I'm faced with:
Memory upgrades from Crucial.com - Determine My Memory Needs

Btw, wouldn't it be best for me to remove my current 512MB, and then insert two new 1GB sticks, equaling the maximum 2GB my PC can take ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

I would use the second set down these> 2GB kit (1GBx2), 240-pin DIMM, DDR2 PC2-6400 upgrades for MSI (Micro Star) MS-7173 (RC410M-L) Motherboard, CT1501832 from Crucial.com


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Thanks, i'll purchase within the next few days. 

Whilst I'm here, is 2GB good enough to run Windows 7 smoothly, along with video editing etc on Windows 7. The reason I'm asking is, i do quite alot of Graphics/Video editing, and I'm considering upgrading to Windows 7.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

For video editing I would want at least quad core CPU 4 gig, and Win7 64bit, but it does depend a lot on the editing program used, what CPU do have, that looks like a Pentium 4 board?.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> For video editing I would want at least quad core CPU 4 gig, and Win7 64bit, but it does depend a lot on the editing program used, what CPU do have, that looks like a Pentium 4 board?.


Well the General Tab in My Computer says Pentium(R) 4 CPU, so i think your correct. 

Regarding the video editing, firstly, alot of programs don't work with the 64bit version, so i've been told, so I'll probably opt with the 32bit Home Premium version some time in the future when i feel the need to upgrade. 

The editing programs i currently have (Photoshop & Sony Vegas) actually run pretty smoothly on just the 448MB RAM i currently have, so they should run perfectly on 2GB of RAM.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Vegas will yes, Photoshop depends on the version CS4 and CS5 are quad core multithread optimized CS2 & 3 dual core optimized. CS2 & 3 run well on this old laptop with 2 gig, CS4 I took off as the Core Solo just didn't have the power to run it especially on any animation or large image.

Vegas is a program that scales up and down fairly well it'll run on older hardware but the rendering speed increases dramatically on multi-core CPU's with enough ram behind them.

32 vs 64 bit also depends on the program, XP 64 was not the friendliest OS to use drive and software wise, Win7 on the other hand there are very few programs that have problems with it.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

I'm having a slight problem with purchasing that RAM of Crucial. I click " Buy Now ", the page refreshes however nothing is in " My Cart ". Even when i click it it says " Your shopping Cart is empty ". 

I'm a registered member aswell, so i have no idea why its playing up like this. My best guess would be the product is out of stock, hence the reason nothing is appearing in My Cart.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Email Crucial about the issue.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

I emailed Crucial, they responded, however i think I've solved the situation myself. I copied the part number of the product wrench97 posted, searched it using the search engine, and hit buy now on the top product from the list of results, and it said " My Cart (1) ", so i can add products to My Cart.

However, I'm not sure whether its the actual right product/RAM for my computer as there's several products with the same part number. Here's the result lists I'm faced with:
Memory upgrades from Crucial.com - Search Categories

The top result is under *"Upgrades for Memory Module"*, whilst the results below that are under *"Upgrades for Motherboard"*. I assume its the latter that i need, but before i buy anything, i need to know which product from that list of results will work with my computer. 

Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

They are all the same part number sticks(sticks are the same), that's a listing of all the boards they fit.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> They are all the same part number sticks(sticks are the same), that's a listing of all the boards they fit.


I see.

So can i purchase any of them, or is there a particular one for my mother-board that i should purchase from that list, if so, which one ?

Apologizes for the constant questions, i just want to be 100% sure before i splash the cash.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

It's is all the exact same ram on that list, you have a web page showing the applications for that part number ram, each grouping is the same ram with a different motherboard listed that it fits.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Right, so can i just go ahead and buy any one of them in the list ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Yes they are all one in the same.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

I've just purchased the RAM, and it should come within 3-5 working days. 

I've heard installing RAM is very quick, and simple. However, is there anyway of finding a tutorial for my specific computer model, as that would be very helpful. I've tried googling " How to install RAM on Maxta MS-7173" however had no success.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

UNPLUG the power cord to the PSU and push the power button 3 times.
Be certain both Mobo retaining clips are fully opened-match the RAM notch to the Mobo-insert the RAM straight into the Mobo socket pushing very firmly on the center of the RAM stick until both latches lock into the RAM notches-push in on both latches to insure they are secured.
It is best to try one RAM stick at a time.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

‪How to Install RAM to a Desktop Computer‬‏ - YouTube

Instead of unplugging the power cord to your computer, instead turn the switch on the back off (for the power supply). That way your computer is still grounded, but no power is going into it. To remove any static discharge from your body that may damage any hardware that you touch, just touch the case or the power supply unit with your hand, and that should discharge you.

As the video explains, putting the RAM in and out of the computer is actually incredibly easy. It should only go one way round, and although you will need a bit of force to push it in, you shouldn't have to struggle. Struggle too much, and you might cause damage to the motherboard or even the RAM itself. Once the RAM is clicked in, switch the power back on, press the power button, and your computer should automatically recognise the additional memory.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Okay, thanks guys. 

I've just been looking at a few more tutorials, and one of them said you should change your paging file once the new RAM is installed, in order to receive the best performance from the new RAM. 

Is this necessary?


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

It wouldn't hurt to check. Windows should be set to handle this for you automatically. Page File memory (otherwise known as virtual memory) is what is used when your RAM is full, and it offloads it onto the slower HDD. But of course if you have little RAM in the first place, this process will take place a lot, resulting in a slow computer, and a darn good reason why upgrading your RAM is one of the simplest and cheapest ways to improve the performance of your computer.

I think it is about 1.5x-2x the amount of RAM, is used as page files.

Is it a good idea to change my Microsoft Windows page file size?


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

I remember changing the paging file a couple of months back though with the 448MB of RAM i currently have installed. When i upgrade my RAM to 2GB, will i have to change the paging file so it fits the 2GB of RAM, or will Windows automatically change it ?


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

You will have to go back and set it to automatic (at the top), or system managed size. If you changed it to something manually, then it may not be enough.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Changing the Page File shouldn't be required using 2GB of RAM but if you want to the standard is to make the Page File 1.5 times the amount of physical RAM.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Bad news. 

The 2GB of RAM arrived this morning, i installed it correctly, turned on the PC, however the only thing that worked was the Green power button. Nothing loaded at all, no beeps what so ever or anything. My PC motor wasn't even picking up the PC, despite being connected correctly. I removed and installed the RAM several times, however no success. 

I then re-installed my old RAM again and that worked fine, the PC loaded up like normal, however instead of 3 beeps when i first turned it on, it made just 2 beeps, in the same tone. Not sure whether this means anything as the PC has been fine.

So if the new RAM isn't working, does this mean its the wrong type of RAM for my model. I wrote down all the information on both labels of my old RAM before re-installing it, so you guys can compare with my new RAM and make a decision from there. 

*Current RAM Information (512MB)*

_Label 1:_

MAXDATA
2100072074 /10
300883/0002688346
512 MB DDR-533 N LF

_Label 2 (Other Side):_
NANYA
NT512T64U88A0BY-37B
512MB IRX8
PC2-4200U-444-12-AI

*New RAM Information (1GB X 2)*
_
Label 1:_
MT8HTF12864AZ-800H1 1113
1GB 1RX8 PC2-6400U-666-13-ZZ
PRODUCT OF U.S. BZAEWXY006
_
Label 2 (Same Side):_
Crucial
CT12864AA800.8FHZ
1GB 240-PIN-128Mx64 DDR2 PC2-6


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

They offer a money back guarantee and I wondered why they were showing Ddr2 800 when it seems that 667 and 533 were really for your board. I wonder if you didn't accidentally put model number in wrong on your board but they will gladly exchange it at no cost for the right ram.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



Rich-M said:


> They offer a money back guarantee and I wondered why they were showing Ddr2 800 when it seems that 667 and 533 were really for your board. I wonder if you didn't accidentally put model number in wrong on your board but they will gladly exchange it at no cost for the right ram.


I let the " Crucial Scanner " do the all work regarding finding the correct RAM for my model etc etc. About the money back guarantee, i take it i'll have to return the product to Crucial in order to receive a refund ?


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Btw, i just downloaded a scanner from the MAXDATA site, which is the brand of my PC, and the scanner says, Maximum RAM - 1GB, despite me having 2 slots available. I take it this is just a general error, as i can clearly install a Maximum of 2GB due to having 2 slots ?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



TheManc said:


> I let the " Crucial Scanner " do the all work regarding finding the correct RAM for my model etc etc. About the money back guarantee, i take it i'll have to return the product to Crucial in order to receive a refund ?


Yes you would have to return it. I would put the board model number into the configurator and see what options they have and let them replace the ram. Crucial to my mind is the best and what happened to you seldom happens.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



Rich-M said:


> I would put the board model number into the configurator and see what options they have and let them replace the ram.


Sorry, you've lost me there, mind elaborating ?

And wouldn't it best to send crucial an email first explaining my problem, and take things from there with them ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Instead of the scan, you can select the ram by manufacturer name and model. 
The 800 is listed because it is supposed to also run the slower speeds.
Are you positive the new ram was fully seated don't rely on the clips that it is fully in the socket, make sure the alignment notch on the stick is aligned with the slot don't go by which side the chips are mounted.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> Are you positive the new ram was fully seated don't rely on the clips that it is fully in the socket, make sure the alignment notch on the stick is aligned with the slot don't go by which side the chips are mounted.


I firstly made sure the alignment notch in the middle of the stick was aligned with the alignment on the slot, and then i simply pressed down on each-side of the RAM and it clicked into place, however i did have a couple of problems at first with judging the mount of pressure i should apply and the fact that loads of wires were sitting above the slots, blocking large parts of my view. I wouldn't say the installation was easy due to the reasons mentioned above, but i defiantly did it correctly. 

I'll try once again this evening with the new RAM just to be totally sure, but i installed my old RAM exactly like i installed the new RAM, and the former worked fine, rather the latter didn't. 

Btw, the face of the RAM Sticks don't have to be faced a certain way do they ? Because from what i gathered whilst installing them, there's only one way they fit in due to the alignment notch on the stick being positioned closer to one side.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Correct their is not a face one stick depending on brand they may or may not have the memory modules on different sides, the notch is offset from the center install the sticks so the alignment notch is in the correct direction


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

I've just tried re-installing the new RAM once again, however no luck. I removed it, re-installed my old RAM and the PC is fine again, so the new RAM i purchased is defiantly not compatible with my model. 

So my question is, what version/type of RAM would be 100% compatible with my model ?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Yes as Wrench suggested, on their site there is a configurator "Crucial Memory Advisor Tool" and you put in the manufacturer and model and then they show you all compatible ram.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



Rich-M said:


> Yes as Wrench suggested, on their site there is a configurator "Crucial Memory Advisor Tool" and you put in the manufacturer and model and then they show you all compatible ram.


I've tried using that tool, however when i get to the "Select Model" drop down box, my model (MS-7173) isn't there. When i run the "Crucial Scanner" it detects my model perfectly, and links me to the following page:
Memory upgrades from Crucial.com - Determine My Memory Needs

If you look back a page or so, you'll notice i had problems purchasing RAM from the link i just posted, nothing would add to "My Cart" when i clicked Buy Now, so instead, i copied the Part Number from the product, searched it, and purchased it from there. Obviously though, the RAM i purchased isn't compatible with my model, which is worrying as the scanner says the products listed should/do work with my motherboard.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

One thing to be aware of the MSI MS- numbers can be misleading especially if this is a OEM motherboard? The actual motherboard model in that link is "RC410M-L"
Newegg.com - MSI RC410M-L LGA 775 ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

Is this a Major brand PC or a custom build?


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> One thing to be aware of the MSI MS- numbers can be misleading especially if this is a OEM motherboard? The actual motherboard model in that link is "RC410M-L"
> Newegg.com - MSI RC410M-L LGA 775 ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
> 
> Is this a Major brand PC or a custom build?


I'm not sure, it was given to me a good 3-4 years ago so i never actually bought it from a store. 

Isn't it possible to find the correct RAM for my motherboard by going of the information i posted from the labels on my current (512MB) RAM in the previous page ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Look on the board itself most will have a model number and manufacturer name stenciled on, as OEM PC's generally have the OEM name and model tags on the case itself.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

That's funny, I see it listed as "Ms-7173" and here is what's available:
Computer memory upgrades for MSI (Micro Star) MS-7173 (RC410M Series) Motherboard from Crucial.com


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Yea but I've seen the MSI MS-xxxx numbers come up as different model boards(often related but different) especially if it's a OEM board.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> Look on the board itself most will have a model number and manufacturer name stenciled on, as OEM PC's generally have the OEM name and model tags on the case itself.


I'll take a look tomorrow morning, but take into consideration, there is a huge block of wires above the RAM slot's, so if the number is around the RAM slot area, it may be hidden due to the wires, but I'll try my very best. 



Rich-M said:


> That's funny, I see it listed as "Ms-7173" and here is what's available:
> Computer memory upgrades for MSI (Micro Star) MS-7173 (RC410M Series) Motherboard from Crucial.com


After you posted that, i checked again using the tool you mentioned, and on my screen, there is defiantly not "Ms-7173" listed in the "Select Model" drop down box. I have no idea why its appearing for yourself and not me.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

It's highly possible this model is a US motherboard, they didn't think would be in the UK, but you can use what I showed you to find ram of the right speed that is compatible anyway because you should be able to buy those models anywhere.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> Yea but I've seen the MSI MS-xxxx numbers come up as different model boards(often related but different) especially if it's a OEM board.


I have seen the Msi numbers be completely different as well, but while we have the right ones so easily, I think we should use them.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Computer memory upgrades for MSI (Micro Star) MS-7173 (RC410M Series) Motherboard from Crucial.com

Computer memory upgrades for MSI (Micro Star) MS-7173 (RC410M-L) Motherboard from Crucial.com

Looks like 2 listed but both are taking the same ram part numbers.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

So you suggest i use the information in the products from the US link you posted, to find the same RAM from somewhere else other than Crucial ? As you obviously can't purchase a US product with a UK account on Crucial. 

Before i look through the Motherboard for the model etc, i tried using Everest to try and find out my Motherboard info, but it was listed as Unknown. Say there is no information on the motherboard itself, what will i do then ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

If no joy with BelArc, you can try CPU-Z. CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

MSI uses the MS number internally Everest for example won't report it.

The ram part numbers are not country specific, the crucial web site is and may not list boards they don't believe were sold in that country.

May be a little late to ask but did you try using 1 stick at a time just to make sure 1 of them is not defective?


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> May be a little late to ask but did you try using 1 stick at a time just to make sure 1 of them is not defective?


Yes i did, however i didn't try both of them on there own, only 1 as its very time consuming taking apart the PC, installing it, putting it back together, plugging everything in and testing. 

Regarding my Motherboard, before i take apart the PC again tomorrow and look on the board itself, I'll try a few programs tonight and see if they list the model.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

I've just downloaded a program called *SiSoftware Sandra* and it seems to have found the Motherboard model:
http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/4305/unledudk.png

Just to make sure, i downloaded and run CPU-Z aswell, and that also provided the same motherboard info.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Looks like a MaxData PC?


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> Looks like a MaxData PC?


Yes, so you know my motherboard model etc etc now ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

No look for a tag on the back or bottom of the case, if it's a OEM board it may or may not be the same as a retail MSI MS-7173 board(The stenciled model on the board may still the best way), low quantity manufacturers sometimes use retail boards but with restrictive bios flashed to lower warranty costs.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> No look for a tag on the back or bottom of the case, if it's a OEM board it may or may not be the same as a retail MSI MS-7173 board(The stenciled model on the board may still the best way), low quantity manufacturers sometimes use retail boards but with restrictive bios flashed to lower warranty costs.


Okay, i'll take a look tomorrow and give you an update.

Btw, this might be a silly question, but i don't understand why you can't just use the info i posted about my current 512MB RAM stick to find the 1GB version of that stick, because that would defiantly be compatible due to me having the 512MB version currently installed and working.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

All I can tell is it's DDR2 PC2 4200(533mhz), It does not appear to be anything special hence why I asked if you tried 1 stick of the new at a time to see if perhaps 1 of them was bad. You don't have to completely reassemble to test just enough to power it up.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> All I can tell is it's DDR2 PC2 4200(533mhz), It does not appear to be anything special hence why I asked if you tried 1 stick of the new at a time to see if perhaps 1 of them was bad. You don't have to completely reassemble to test just enough to power it up.


I'll try both sticks individually again tomorrow then, but wouldn't the computer still load if i had both of them installed, but only one of them were bad ? I don't know, I'm just guessing. 

So tomorrow morning, I'll open up the computer, look for any info labeled on the motherboard, install the new RAM individually and test. If the RAM still doesn't work, I'll start preparing to send it back to Crucial for a refund, and then we can possibly start from scratch again to find the correct, compatible RAM for my model, as I'm really eager to get the 2BG installed, and upgrade to Windows 7.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

A lot of the time a bad stick will cause the post(boot) process to hang, Best bet is to call Crucial support(or Email) they may simply exchange the sticks you have for another set of a different number.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> A lot of the time a bad stick will cause the post(boot) process to hang, Best bet is to call Crucial support(or Email) they may simply exchange the sticks you have for another set of a different number.


Okay, but i don't have a clue what different number to get, that's why i made this thread, cause you guys are the experts and have the ability to guide people through it. 

Anyway, I need to find some RAM that is guaranteed to work with my model, 100%, as the process of sending it back for a refund is rather time consuming and something i don't want to be doing twice. I'll post back with an update tomorrow though after i test the sticks again and analyze the board for any labels/info. 

Thanks for the help so far btw, much appreciated.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

SiSoft Sandra is really the best but I find Siw much simpler and easier to use.
SIW download and reviews from SnapFiles


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

*Update*

First things first, i tested both of the new sticks this morning, individually, and neither worked, so their either broke (Unlikely), or not compatible. 

Anyway, whilst i was testing the new sticks, i rooted around the Motherboard searching for labels, logo's etc etc and i found quite alot of useful information. 

*Motherboard Information*

Whilst inserting the RAM into the slots, i noticed next to the slots a little logo like below:
http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/8678/motherboardlabel1.jpg
Straight away that told me i defiantly must have a Micro Star MS-7173, but i also noticed a little red label sat next to that, which can be seen below:
http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/2117/motherboardlabel2.jpg
I have no idea what RC4 10M means or whether its useful for you guys, but i still thought i'd post it. I also noticed on the Motherboard a little black square which had " ATI IXP 450" printed on it, again i'm not sure whether this is relevant.

I also installed Siw, and the information it provided about my Motherboard can be viewed below:
http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/560/motherboard.png

*Current 512MB Ram Information*

Moving on, whilst my PC was open, i decided i would take a couple of pictures of *my current 512MB RAM*. The pictures can be viewed below:
http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/4314/ram1f.jpg
http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/4129/ram2x.jpg
I apologize for the quality, but there better than nothing. 

I also snapped a screenshot of the information Siw provided about my current RAM, which can be seen below:
http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/407/currentram.png

Finally, on the back of the computer, the label says "Made In Germany", not sure whether that's relevant...

I hope thats enough information, and i was going to take some photo's of my actual Motherboard, but wasn't sure whether or not the flash on the camera could damage it in some way.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

RC4 10M appears to be an extension of the Mobo Model Number referencing the ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 (RC410) chipset.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



Tyree said:


> RC4 10M appears to be an extension of the Mobo Model Number referencing the ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 (RC410) chipset.


Okay, but can we defiantly conclude i have a Micro Star MS-7173 motherboard from the mass of information posted ? If so, then it's time to find some RAM that will defiantly be 100% compatible, as i want to either exchange or refund the new RAM i bought from Crucial as soon as possible.

Would it be possible to find the 1GB version of my current 512MB RAM using the info i've posted about it ?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Nanya is about the worst commercial ram made, please stick with Crucial, you just need to get the right model from the suggestions.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



Rich-M said:


> Nanya is about the worst commercial ram made, please stick with Crucial, you just need to get the right model from the suggestions.


Okay, thanks for the advice. 

Btw, in the following link http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/407/currentram.png it says under Memory, "Maximum Capacity - 1024MBytes", does this mean per slot, or overall ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Since you used sticks from the Crucial support list, and they are not working, I still think you need to contact Crucial support from everything I've seen they should have worked.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> Since you used sticks from the Crucial support list, and they are not working, I still think you need to contact Crucial support from everything I've seen they should have worked.


I will do, thanks for the go ahead.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Try using the Crucial Site Maxdata as the manufacturer, Desktop PC see if one of the model numbers listed looks familiar. 

If Maxdata used a Bios of their own it may in fact be limited to 512 per slot by the OEM bios.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> Try using the Crucial Site Maxdata as the manufacturer, Desktop PC see if one of the model numbers listed looks familiar.
> 
> If Maxdata used a Bios of their own it may in fact be limited to 512 per slot by the OEM bios.


Nothing in the "Select Model" drop down box looks familiar to MS-7173, nothing at all. I certainly hope I'm not limited to just 1GB of RAM, as that wouldn't run Windows 7 that smoothly would it ?

And i emailed crucial about my situation, but will most likely receive an answer Tuesday, as the site says there support team is closed tomorrow.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

No I would never suggest 1 Gb for Windows 7 or Vista.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

According to what the link I posted says it takes 2 gb ram:
*Memory Type: *DDR2 PC2-8500, DDR2 PC2-6400, DDR2 PC2-5300, DDR2 (non-ECC)
*Maximum Memory: *2GB 
*Currently Installed Memory: *512MB
*Total Memory Slots: *2
*Available Memory Slots: * 1


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

That's because MS-7173 is not the model of the PC, OEM PC's you have to use the PC model number not the motherboard model, a OEM will buy modified versions of a motherboard sometimes it's just a customized bios to the OEM's specs other times I've seen them less sata connectors, 1 PCI slot instead of 3, less ram slots whatever the OEM and Motherboard manufacturer agreed to looking up the MSI MS- number gives you the specs for a retail board.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> That's because MS-7173 is not the model of the PC, OEM PC's you have to use the PC model number not the motherboard model, a OEM will buy modified versions of a motherboard sometimes it's just a customized bios to the OEM's specs other times I've seen them less sata connectors, 1 PCI slot instead of 3, less ram slots whatever the OEM and Motherboard manufacturer agreed to looking up the MSI MS- number gives you the specs for a retail board.


Can you please start using full stops, as its hard to know whether your starting a new sentence or continuing a point you've made. 

And do you want me to find the PC Model number, if so, can it be found using a program like Siw ?


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Btw, i was just checking my emails again, and in my Order Receipt from Crucial, it says i purchased the following product:

CT2KIT12864AA800 2GB kit (1GBx2), 240-pin DIMM Upgrade for a MSI (Micro Star) MS-7309 (K9N6SGM-V) System

I don't have a MS-*7309* motherboard right ?

This was the product page i was faced with Memory upgrades from Crucial.com - Search Categories , and i purchased the 4th product down, however, if you look on that page, there's not one single mention of the RAM being compatible with a MS-7173. So have i just simply purchased the wrong RAM ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



TheManc said:


> Can you please start using full stops, as its hard to know whether your starting a new sentence or continuing a point you've made.
> 
> And do you want me to find the PC Model number, if so, can it be found using a program like Siw ?



No it has to be somewhere on the PC case, did you buy the PC new or used?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

No you don't so somehow they made a mistake then....I have never liked "scan your system" options from any site.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> No it has to be somewhere on the PC case, did you buy the PC new or used?


I never actually purchased the PC. To cut a long story short, a local PC business were fixing my computer which was broken, they finally said we've tried everything but we can't fix it, so they give me another computer instead as a replacement kind of thing, and that computer is the one I'm using now.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



Rich-M said:


> No you don't so somehow they made a mistake then....I have never liked "scan your system" options from any site.


If you actually look back at Page 1 and 2 of this thread, you can actually see where the mix-up happens. 

What happened was, i scanned my system with the tool, it then listed the correct product page, wrench97 then linked me to the correct product, however when i clicked "Buy Now" on that product, it didn't add to my cart. So, i copied the part number of that product, searched it, and then purchased a different product thinking its the same one, due to having the same part number. 

So i've actually purchased the wrong RAM, no wonder it wasn't working.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Well that certainly explains it....


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



Rich-M said:


> Well that certainly explains it....


Here's the product i should have purchased 2GB kit (1GBx2), 240-pin DIMM, DDR2 PC2-6400 upgrades for MSI (Micro Star) MS-7173 (RC410M-L) Motherboard, CT1501832 from Crucial.com but couldn't, and still can't, due to it not transferring to "My Cart". 

Here's the list of products that were listed after the tool scanned my system:
Memory upgrades from Crucial.com - Determine My Memory Needs


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

If you got the CT2KIT12864AA800 it the same ram.
Each part number is unique.
Each part number will usually fit many different motherboards.
The description from Crucial changes according to which link you click on.
It's a marketing/advertising point for them.

From the Siw report your board is a modified version of the MS-7173 not the retail version you entered to look up the ram.
The modified version looks to be limited to 512meg per slot, hence 1gig sticks do not work.
Maxdata may offer a Bios update to remedy this but you would need to know the maxdata model number in order to find one, if one is available.

Using the MSI number and retail Bios update may cause a bad bios flash rendering the board useless.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

I would doubt that the board modification with Msi would change the ram available. For Pc's offered today, even a max of 2 Gb seems very small but 1 gb, even most Netbooks can take more than that. More often then not the manufacturers show less ram acceptable to lessen their exposure to hardware problems. I just think the ram is wrong model period, but that's just an opinion of course. Time to find the MaxData model number as Wrench suggests. The Crucial site lists Maxdata as a manufacturer they support and if we had the model number we could check this. There has to be a plate somewhere on that pc that has that number.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

*Update*

This morning i had a look around the back of the computer to see if there was any labels, and sure enough, there was a Maxdata label. I took a pen and notepad, wrote down everything on the label, took a few photo's, and then replicated the entire label in Photoshop right down to every bit of detail. 

So this is the exact logo that is on the back of my PC:
http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/3342/maxdatalabel.jpg

The label had two scratches on it which seemed to cover a couple of letters/numbers, so i replicated the scratch in the picture seen above. You can see the actual label via the photo below, however it is blurry, hence the reason why i replicated the logo in PS..... http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/4020/labelr.jpg

*
Crucial Support*

I also emailed crucial support last night explaining the problem i've encounted, and here's their reply:



> Hello Martin,
> 
> Thanks for your email.
> 
> ...


The problem is, i sent the email to Crucial before wrench97 said i have a modified version of the MS-7173, so I'm not sure whether Crucial actual know this. What are your thoughts about the BIOS suggestion aswell ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Problem at this point is we don't know for sure if the Bios is modded or not.
I've found a few references to the PCMD 64015 model 2 had Asus motherboards 1 a Foxconn, 1 AMD CPU and 2 Different Intel CPU's.
\

From the label it appears it should be a MaxData Favorit PCMD /64015 model, Maxadata no longer lists any Favorit models on the English site, In fact I haven't even been able to find a German site for them. 

Try using the MSI live update tool, lets see if it finds your board and lists a bios update for it, but do not update it just yet.> http://us.msi.com/product/mb/RC410M2-F---L---FI.html#/?div=Download (Scroll Down to the live update button)


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Should i click "Scan" when the program opens up ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Yes let it scan the system.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

It scanned my system and then took me to a download page. I couldn't fit all the downloads available in one screenshot as you need to scroll down to see the others, so here's two screenshots showing everything that's available to download:
http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/3060/93657893.png
http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/1340/83781673.png


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Put a tick in the MB Bios and see if it comes up with anything.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

I ticked the MB Bios box, let it scan, and it popped up with the following message:









Btw, are you 100% positive i have a modified version of the MS-7173, if not, wouldn't be best to install a couple of other programs similar to Siw, and see what they say regarding how much RAM i can install ect etc ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Right now I'm not sure what you have
MSI live update will usually come back and tell you to contact the OEM, if it has a OEM customized bios, since it did not that would tell me it is a retail MSI board.

When you boot the PC does the logo Screen Say Maxdata or MSI on it?
On the first screen you see is the Bios version printed across the bottom?
Should be a sequence like this : RC401M A7173AMS V1.3B1 062106 :


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Once i press the power button on my PC, the following screens show exactly what happens in this order:



















Then it simply goes to a black screen with an _ flashing for a second or so, and then it goes to the Windows XP loading screen. 

Btw, CPU-Z is showing the following information regarding my BIOS:









So taking everything into consideration, i think we can safely say the following facts are somewhat true. 

*Computer Manufacture:* Maxdata
*Computer Model:* Favorit PCMD /64015 (I've put this into Google images, and the computers it shows is identical to the one sitting right next to me now)
*Motherboard Manufacture:* MSI
*Motherboard Model:* MS-7173 Retail Version
*BIOS Brand:* American Megatrends Inc.
*Version:* 080012

Reasons for the new RAM not working:
1) The sticks are the wrong model period
2) My motherboard can only take 512MB sticks per slot
3) Both sticks are broken (Very Unlikely)

It has to be one of them three. Is reason number 1 even possible because Crucial said the sticks should/are compatible with my motherboard, but there's different versions right, 6400, 5300 etc etc. Reason number 2 sounds logical and would explain why the new RAM isn't working, but as Rich said, a max of 1GB of RAM is ridiculous for a computer. 

Finally, what do you think about the advice Crucial suggested, that being to reset my BIOS, as we already know its up to date due to the MSI LU5 scan.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

The MSI retail bios version should be V1.3B1 062106 the 062106 is the date June 21, 2006 V for Version 1.3B1.
I leaning towards a Maxdata modded bios, which is limiting the board to 512 sticks.

The Crucial DDR2 800 sticks are capable of running the slower speeds of 667mhz and 533mhz so I do not see the speed being the issue.

Let crucial swap out the sticks, since you used the system scanner and that's what gave you the part number they're still on the hook.

Only other thing I would do is to contact Maxdata support and see if they have a Bios update for it.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> The MSI retail bios version should be V1.3B1 062106 the 062106 is the date June 21, 2006 V for Version 1.3B1.
> I leaning towards a Maxdata modded bios, which is limiting the board to 512 sticks.
> 
> The Crucial DDR2 800 sticks are capable of running the slower speeds of 667mhz and 533mhz so I do not see the speed being the issue.
> ...


So i should contact Crucial about a replacement for the same RAM, and once it's delivered, test it again and if it still doesn't work, get a refund ?

Regarding contacting Maxdata support, they don't seem to have any UK contact details on the website, so would it be fine to contact there US HQ via email ? Here's their contact page on the official website: MAXDATA

Finally, is the suggestion from Crucial about resetting the BIOS pointless, as they'll probably ask when i send them a reply email if i reset the BIOS or not.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

You could reset the Bios, unplug the power cord, press and hold the power button several times to remove any resudial power then remove the coin cell battery for 10 minutes or so. If it successfully reset you'll need to set the date and time on boot.

Contacting them by email should be fine.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> You could reset the Bios, unplug the power cord, press and hold the power button several times to remove any resudial power then remove the coin cell battery for 10 minutes or so. If it successfully reset you'll need to set the date and time on boot.
> 
> Contacting them by email should be fine.


Okay. 

Before i contact Crucial about replacing the RAM, is there any other way to find out whether or not I'm actually limited to 512MB per slot, as relying on the results from one program seems rather naive. 

I understand i may not have the retail MS-7173 version, but before resetting/updating my BIOS, and sending the RAM back to Crucial and waiting for a replacement, i want to be 100% sure about how much memory each slot can take, as it would firstly, save alot of time, and secondly, potentially save me from incorrectly updating/resetting the BIOS, which of course would render my board useless. 

Lastly, when/if i do contact Maxdata, what information needs to be provided in order for them to check if there's an update for my BIOS ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

The S/N(Serial Number) off the Maxdata label and the Type (PCMD 64015).

Try running Speccy System Information after it runs go to File then Publish it will send the data to piriform's web site and give you a URL to post so we can access it.

And I have a new one to try that I haven't used yet called system spec 3.01 > Download System Spec 3.01 Free - A simple tool for those that want to gather the most important system specifications for their computer - Softpedia


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

In order to publish the info from Speccy it was asking for me to load a snapshot, which i didn't understand, so i just took some print screens of the Memory/Motherboard info it provided, which can be seen below:

Memory:









Motherboard Info:









Memory info provided from System Spec:









Would i be right to say that both of them programs say i can use up to 2GB of RAM ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

With Speccy you have to save a snap shot(the report) then upload.

In System spec across the top of the window is a series of buttons, the Bios would be the on you're looking for.

Neither are saying you use up to 2 gig, Speccy is reporting the same Bios date/version that we saw before(which does not match the retail version/date). 
Virtual Memory is what Windows uses from hard drive space when the installed ram is used.

I'm thinking your best bet may be to install another 512 stick and stay with XP.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

When i click the Bios button in System Spec, it pops up with an error message saying "Wrong Data Type", i click okay, and then it pops up with the following window:












Btw, in Everest, when i click the BIOS icon, it's providing me with some possible useful links. Here's the BIOS window its showing me:









Here's the actual link its providing next to the "Suggestion" text, BiosAgentPlus.com - Extend your PC's life with a BIOS update ,would it be a good idea to run a scan with that tool?

Finally, if i am actually limited to just a maximum of 1GB of RAM, I'll just buy a new computer, as i want Windows 7, and a decent amount of RAM before i start college. Problem is, being a student, my budget isn't the greatest, so how much does it cost for a decent computer nowadays ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

BiosAgentplus is a sales gimmick, they'll charge $30-$50 to sell you the same bios you already have..............



To build 4-500 pounds maybe a little less depending on how much(if at all) gaming you it to do.
Pre-built, Dell has a Ispiron 560 on sale here in the satates for $379, Dual core Pentium, 4 gig DDR3, integrated video, to make it play mid range games would take a Power Supply and Video card.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

I'll send Crucial an email tomorrow asking for a refund, as the RAM just isn't compatible with my computer. 

It just seems really naive making this assumption that i can only have a max of 1GB from the results of just one program though, but like you say, i defiantly have a modified version of the MS-7173, and that kind of fits in with the 1GB limitation, so it does make sense and it is probably true. 

Regarding buying a new PC, i don't play games on my PC, never have and never will, i have an XBOX 360 for that. I use my PC for video/graphics editing, browsing the net and music, that's all. I guess I'll just have to save up...

Thanks for the support though, much appreciated.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

One thought, starting collage have you considered a laptop, they give you a lot of freedom the newer i3/i5 systems will run circles around the P4, of course I'm assuming like here there are a lot of wifi hot spots on campus.

When my daughter started I setup her wireless router in the dorm the first year, from the second year on she didn't need it from just about any point on campus there were at least 10 connections to choose from.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> One thought, starting collage have you considered a laptop, they give you a lot of freedom the newer i3/i5 systems will run circles around the P4, of course I'm assuming like here there are a lot of wifi hot spots on campus.
> 
> When my daughter started I setup her wireless router in the dorm the first year, from the second year on she didn't need it from just about any point on campus there were at least 10 connections to choose from.


I won't actually need a computer/laptop whilst at the actual college, as they have there own computers (Mac's), in which i will use. I just want a good computer for when I'm working at home, on projects etc etc. As I've already mentioned, i do alot of video & graphics editing whilst at home, hence the reason i wanted to upgrade my RAM. 

Lastly, Is it even worth emailing Maxdata about a possible BIOS upgrade, as a kind of last ditch option before i start considering buying a new computer. I mean can a BIOS update really change the amount of RAM i can install ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

In this case yes because the retail version of the board does, Maxdata may have limited the amount because of an issue at the time with double sided sticks.
By limiting to 512 it cuts down on warranty calls, issues.

I've seen this with Dell on the early Intel 945 boards.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> In this case yes because the retail version of the board does, Maxdata may have limited the amount because of an issue at the time with double sided sticks.
> By limiting to 512 it cuts down on warranty calls, issues.
> 
> I've seen this with Dell on the early Intel 945 boards.


Does upgrading/updating the BIOS cost ? And because the update relates to RAM wouldn't it be best to provide all the info about my motherboard aswell when emailing Maxdata ? 

I'll send them an email tomorow morning explaining my problem before i consider refunding my RAM with Crucial. If there is no upgrade available, then i'll refund the RAM and start broswing for a new computer, as there's no way i'm settling for some old, modified peice of junk that won't run Windows 7 because of its 1GB limit for RAM.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



> as there's no way i'm settling for some old, modified peice of junk that won't run Windows 7 because of its 1GB limit for RAM.


This I could not agree more with!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Maxdata should provide the bios update(if there is one) for free. 
From the serial number and model number they should know what they built.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

If it was a manufacturer pre-built computer, go to the manufacturers website, and narrow down your computer in the support/downloads page. It should be somewhere near all the other downloads, under the BIOS category.

If your computer was custom built, then you can just go the manufacturer of your motherboard to do it instead.

Just a bit of notice about updating your BIOS. Check what improvements it has in the change log or something like that, so you know what new features/improvements you should expect. Usually they only update important things that they may have missed at the time of release. My one for example did something to enable hyperthreading for the CPU.
When you are doing it though, make sure you do not interrupt it, and that the download isn't corrupted (monitor it to make sure that the download runs smoothly, and use a download manager). Consider updating the BIOS outside of the OS. The thing about performing a BIOS flash is that you run the risk of turning your computer into a big door stop. So I just thought you might want to be aware of the risks.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

I've decided I'm going to buy a new computer instead, as even if i did do the BIOS upgrade, I'd only be able to have a max of 2GB, which just isn't enough for someone like myself who does tons of editing and wants to upgrade to Windows 7, and 8 in the near future. 

I plan on purchasing a refurbished computer, as their cheaper, and I've already eyed up one which has Windows 7 (64-bit) pre-installed, a max of 8GB of RAM, 9 USB ports, and plenty more. Here's the model: ACER Aspire X3910 Refurbished Desktop PC at cheap prices | PC World , its only £250 ($409.35), which seems a decent deal. 

What do you think ?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

I think buying a refurbish is fine but why refurbish something that starts out so low end as an Acer? That's only 1 step up from eMachine. How about a Lenovo or HP?


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



Rich-M said:


> I think buying a refurbish is fine but why refurbish something that starts out so low end as an Acer? That's only 1 step up from eMachine.


I honestly don't make a decision based on the manufacture, but more the product information like disk space, RAM, the reviews its received, etc etc. 



> How about a Lenovo or HP?


It depends on the price, and also which store it's from. I defiantly don't want to be spending £250 on a computer from America or some random online store in the UK. I preferably want to buy something from a reliable UK store such as PC World, Curry's, Comet....however they all sell pretty much the same products for the same price. £250 is already out of my budget, so anything higher is just not possible.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

The Celeron is pretty low end for video editing.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> The Celeron is pretty low end for video editing.


Real Good point I didn't even notice that.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

There may be another way around this.
If your case, DVD drive and hard drive are reusable.
Upgrade the Motherboard, CPU, Ram and Power Supply.
Link	Product	Cost Incl VAT
Scan.co.uk: Asus M4A78LT-M LE AMD 760G AM3 Motherboard M4A78LT-M LE	£41.74
Scan.co.uk: AMD Athlon II X4 645, Quad Core Processor - ADX645WFGMBOX Athlon II x4 645	£77.51
Scan.co.uk: Corsair Memory 4GB DDR3 1333 Mhz CAS 9 Dual Channel Desktop - CMV4GX3M2A1333C9 Corsair 2 x Gig	£21.76
Scan.co.uk: XFX P1-450S-XXB9 PRO450W Power Supply (PSU) Core Edition XFX 450w	£37.18



Total	£178.19

We'll have to make sure the case will work and figure out if the drives are Sata or IDE, but it's doable and you'll have a better system then the refurb your looking at.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Well here's the options i have from the popular stores in the UK and with my £250-60 budget:

*New:*

*£250 -* COMPAQ SG3-320UK Desktop PC at cheap prices | PC World

*Refurbished:*

*£210 -* PACKARD BELL iMedia D3524 UK Refurbished Desktop PC | Dixons |

*£250 -* ADVENT SE2104 Refurbished Desktop PC at cheap prices | PC World

*£250 -* ACER Aspire X3910 Refurbished Desktop PC at cheap prices | PC World

*£260 -* COMPAQ Presario CQ5226UK-M Refurbished Desktop PC at cheap prices | PC World

*£260 -* PACKARD BELL IMEDIA D2525UK Refurbished Desktop PC at cheap prices | PC World

*£260 -* COMPAQ Presario CQ5226UK-M Refurbished Desktop PC | Dixons |

Considering i want something that firstly, has at least 6 USB ports, a max minimum of 4GB of RAM, a good processor for editing and a decent hard drive, i'd say this fits the bill: PACKARD BELL iMEDIA A3523 UK Refurbished Desktop PC at cheap prices | PC World

What do guys think ?

And is 4GB of RAM enough to run editing programs such as Photoshop CS5, Sony Vegas Pro 9.0 smoothly ?


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Just realized that's actually £270 which isn't in my budget, but i wouldn't mind forking out that extra £10 for a quad core...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

That one is the best out of the bunch, given any thought to the upgrade idea?


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> That one is the best out of the bunch, given any thought to the upgrade idea?


Yeah, but i want to upgrade to Windows 7 Home Premium aswell, which is £80, so if you add that onto the £178.9, you get a total sum of around £260, which is the same as buying a refurbished computer, so there's no real advantage money wise, which is my main concern. Buying a refurbished computer is alot easier aswell, saves the time/trouble that comes with upgrading your motherboard, CPU etc etc. 

Btw, is 4GB of RAM enough to run Windows 7 64-bit smoothly, Photoshop CS5 and Vegas Pro 9.0 ?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



TheManc said:


> Yeah, but i want to upgrade to Windows 7 Home Premium aswell, which is £80, so if you add that onto the £178.9, you get a total sum of around £260, which is the same as buying a refurbished computer, so there's no real advantage money wise, which is my main concern. Buying a refurbished computer is alot easier aswell, saves the time/trouble that comes with upgrading your motherboard, CPU etc etc.
> 
> Btw, is 4GB of RAM enough to run Windows 7 64-bit smoothly, Photoshop CS5 and Vegas Pro 9.0 ?


Yes the 4Gb will be fine and I agree that one is the best for components.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Well the PC comes with Windows 7 pre-installed, and I've always wondered how that actually works. Obviously it means you don't need a disk, but how does it work when you first turn on the computer, does it take you straight to set-up, or straight to the Desktop and you simply go from there and customize your settings ?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Usually a brand name pc takes you to a personalization setup for you to put your user name and password etc in....


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



Rich-M said:


> Usually a brand name pc takes you to a personalization setup for you to put your user name and password etc in....


I thought that would be the case. 

Looks like that Packard Bell model i posted is the one I'll purchase in the next few weeks then, once i get the cash for it. It already comes with 3GB of RAM, however i plan on upgrading it to the full 4GB, but wouldn't that mean having to buy 4GB of RAM, because mixing 1GB with the other 3GB wouldn't be advisable right ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Depends on the configuration(and number of slots), it may have a 2, gig and a 1 gig stick, or 3, 1 gig and a empty slot.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

I'm going to look around the Internet for the next few weeks first, as i build together some extra money and gather a better idea of what fits my needs. But i have a few questions beforehand. 

- What processor is better for the cheaper computers around, Intel or AMD ?
- Is splashing extra cash on a Quad core really necessary ?
- Is there any need in looking for a computer that can take more than 4GB of RAM, or is 4GB more than enough ?
- What processors should i avoid taking into consideration i do alot of editing ?

Thanks.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



> I'm going to look around the Internet for the next few weeks first, as i build together some extra money and gather a better idea of what fits my needs. But i have a few questions beforehand.
> 
> - What processor is better for the cheaper computers around, Intel or AMD ?


Generally Amd are for price but I find the performance comparable for the average task.


> - Is splashing extra cash on a Quad core really necessary ?


The answer to that is personal as few programs are actually set to take full advantage of this today, yet the pc will run faster and operate faster and multi task better with a quad core so I would say yes.


> - Is there any need in looking for a computer that can take more than 4GB of RAM, or is 4GB more than enough ?


Truthfully, no.


> - What processors should i avoid taking into consideration i do alot of editing ?


Secondary Intel or Amd cpu's such as Celeron or Sempron.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



TheManc said:


> I'm going to look around the Internet for the next few weeks first, as i build together some extra money and gather a better idea of what fits my needs. But i have a few questions beforehand.
> 
> - What processor is better for the cheaper computers around, Intel or AMD ?
> AMD is generally cheaper, Intel i5/i7 faster
> ...


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Thanks guys. 

One last question before this thread can be closed, in what order would you rank these starting from best to worst:

PACKARD BELL iMEDIA A3523 UK Refurbished Desktop PC at cheap prices | PC World
HP HP G5345uk Refurbished Desktop PC at cheap prices | PC World
PACKARD BELL iMedia D2525UK Desktop PC - Black at cheap prices | PC World
HP G5210uk Refurbished Desktop PC at cheap prices | PC World


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

1, for the faster clock speed even though it's a tricore> HP G5210uk Refurbished Desktop PC at cheap prices | PC World

2 for the Quad but it's slow clock speed quad> PACKARD BELL iMEDIA A3523 UK Refurbished Desktop PC at cheap prices | PC World

3, better then a Celeron > HP HP G5345uk Refurbished Desktop PC at cheap prices | PC World

4 It's a Celeron> PACKARD BELL iMedia D2525UK Desktop PC - Black at cheap prices | PC World


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Cheers wrench, you may now close this thread, and thanks to you and Rich for the brilliant consistent help...much appreciated.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

That's what we are here for! Good Luck! How about you close it in "Thread Tools" in the first post.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Actually, one last thing, is this product worth considering: Buy ACER X1420 | DESKTOP PC - Computer Base Units | Comet

Comes with 4GB in RAM, can take up to 8GB of RAM, has a good clock speed...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*

Yes but I would still put the HP 1st.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading RAM*



wrench97 said:


> Yes but I would still put the HP 1st.


I know, but I've just read the reviews for that and 2 people said it didn't even work once delivered, the build was awful and it took ages to remove all the HP software that comes installed on it. 

Thanks alot anyway, i'll now mark the thread as Solved, i don't have an option to close it.


----------

